# O tempo na Revolução de 5 de Outubro de 1910



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 11:56)

Olá; viva à República 


Procuro algumas fontes (relatos, mapas, etc) que se refiram ao estado do tempo em Portugal Continental para o dia 5 de Outubro de 1910 …


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2010 às 12:13)

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.

Mas, do tempo não sei, mas o cometa Halley teve um grande impacto na revolução.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Set 2010 às 12:53)

Já agora deixar uma nota sobre um evento que se vai realizar na Moita.

"No dia 4 de Outubro, a partir das 21:30h, a Praça da República, na Moita, vai ser palco para uma reconstituição histórica do dia 4 de Outubro de 1910, na Moita, uma iniciativa integrada no âmbito das Comemorações do Centenário da Revolução Republicana no concelho, que evoca um facto importante, por vezes desconhecido, da história local, uma vez que o hastear da bandeira republicana no edifício municipal, na Moita, decorreu em antecipação à proclamação da República na capital, a 5 de Outubro de 1910."

Fonte C.M. Moita


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 17:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; viva à República
> 
> 
> Procuro algumas fontes (relatos, mapas, etc) que se refiram ao estado do tempo em Portugal Continental para o dia 5 de Outubro de 1910 …



Eheheheh tambem gostava mas é dificil de arranjar bibliografia sobre esse tema...


----------



## martinus (1 Out 2010 às 13:43)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eheheheh tambem gostava mas é dificil de arranjar bibliografia sobre esse tema...



Para mim bastaram três minutos de pesquisa na internet. Mas eu sou velho nisto, claro.

"5 de Outubro de 1910

O quadro ingénuo que se perpetuou na memória do povo é fundamentalmente verdadeiro: um dia suavíssimo, com uma luz de apoteose, maltrapilhos de guarda aos bancos, desconhecidos a abraçarem-se, o Tejo como uma chapa ofuscante de aço na reverberação dum magnífico sol outonal"

Câmara Reys (1985). Raúl Proença. Edição da Biblioteca Nacional, p. 14.

 Luís da Câmara Reys (1885-1965), fez parte do Grupo Seara Nova, defensor do Ideal Democrático, tinha 25 anos em 1910 e é muito natural que tivesse conservado a memória do dia.

 O extracto foi retirado de uma versão digitalizada disponível no Google Books: http://books.google.com/


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2010 às 13:16)

A acreditar na veracidade das fontes, por observação indirecta podemos adivinhar pelas  _photographias_ da época que de facto estariam dias de sol por essa altura em Lisboa

























http://xafarica.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/140253.html
http://seculoxx.freewebpages.org/portugalxx.htm
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implantação_da_República_Portuguesa


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2010 às 01:10)

O 5 de Outubro de 1910 foi certamente passado com temperaturas um pouco acima do normal para a época. Os dias que antecederam a "revolução" foram de alguma instabilidade moderada, primeiro com um cavado e frente fraca daquelas provavelmente quase em dissipação afectando apenas o noroeste do país, o suficiente para dizermos que o Verão já tinha acabado, depois esse cavado evoluiu para um retrogrado de NE para SW esse já mais instável, estrangulando-se posteriormente numa depressão isolada a SW, mas longe do continente. Em toda essa fase deve ter dado eventualmente algumas  trovoadas pelo interior norte e centro, e terá ajudado à subida de uma dorsal africana moderada fazendo subir um pouco as temperaturas, situação que não durou muito tempo, ou seja, um padrão sinóptico já dinâmico  que hoje consideraríamos mais usual de Setembro, mas de qualquer forma uma sinóptica que também não se poderia chamar de muito anormal sendo no início de Outubro, mesmo cem anos depois.







Quanto à "revolução" e à Republica ou aos "vivas", apesar de republicano convicto, ainda não percebi muito bem o que andamos a festejar.



> "A República foi feita pela chamada “geração de 90″ (1890), a chamada “geração doUltimatum“, educada pelo “caso Dreyfus” e, depois, pela radicalização da República Francesa de Waldeck-Rousseau, de Combes e do “Bloc des Gauches” (que, de resto, só acabou em 1909). Estes beneméritos (Afonso Costa, António José d”Almeida, França Borges e outros companheiros de caminho) escolheram deliberadamente a violência para liquidar a Monarquia. O Mundo, órgão oficioso do jacobinismo indígena, explicava: “Partidos como o republicano precisam de violência”, porque sem violência e “uma perseguição acintosa e clamorosa” não se cria “o ambiente indispensável à conquista do poder”. Na fase final (1903-1910), o republicanismo, no seu princípio e na sua natureza, não passou da violência, que a vitória do “5 de Outubro” generalizou a todo o país.
> 
> Não admira que a República nunca se tenha conseguido consolidar. De facto, nunca chegou a ser um regime. Era um “estado de coisas”, regularmente interrompido por golpes militares, insurreições de massa e uma verdadeira guerra civil. Em pouco mais de 15 anos morreu muita gente: em combate, executada na praça pública pelo “povo” em fúria ou assassinada por quadrilhas partidárias, como em 1921 o primeiro-ministro António Granjo, pela quadrilha do “Dente de Ouro”. O número de presos políticos, que raramente ficou por menos de um milhar, subiu em alguns momentos a mais de 3000. Como dizia Salazar, “simultânea ou sucessivamente” meio Portugal acabou por ir parar às democráticas cadeias da República, a maior parte das vezes sem saber porquê.
> 
> ...


----------



## fog (3 Out 2010 às 11:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; viva à República
> 
> 
> Procuro algumas fontes (relatos, mapas, etc) que se refiram ao estado do tempo em Portugal Continental para o dia 5 de Outubro de 1910 …



Viva a República!


O dia 5 de Outubro de 1910 foi um dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado, vento fraco, e em que se atingiu a temperatura máxima registada para o mês de 26,7ºC. Contudo, para o dia precedente, há registo de avistamento de relâmpagos, num mês marcado por elevada pluviosidade e trovoadas no decorrer da década final.

Algumas observações transcritas de publicações periódicas:

“(…)Lisboa, numa palavra, tem o aspecto dos seus dias habituais, a que não falta um sol claro e doce de Outono, que a ilumina da beleza e encanto(…)”.
In A Capital, nº 95, 1º ano, 4 de Outubro de 1910, p. 1


Nt. As sombras projectadas no solo das personagens fotografadas a 5 de Outubro de 1910 inclusas na Ilustração Portuguesa, em Lisboa, e também no mesmo número da revista a fotografia da Ericeira documentando o embarque da família real, onde se constatam as sombras na areia da praia e, no cimo do paredão fronteiro à praia, uma nuvem de sombrinhas abertas para proteger do sol a vasta multidão de curiosos.

V. Ilustração Portuguesa, nº 242 e 243, 10 e 17 de Outubro de 1910


“O quadro que hoje podemos apresentar a nossos leitores, mostra como se realizou, em a tarde de 5 do corrente, na praia da Ericeira, o embarque da família real para bordo do yacht Amélia, conduzida em barcos de pesca pertencentes ao sr. Catatau. O sol declinava já no horizonte e os seus últimos raios iluminavam em cheio a praia onde o mar, agitado pelo vento fresco, vinha quebrar-se contra os rochedos (…)”

In O Ocidente, nº 1146, 30 de Outubro de 1910, p. 246


“O Mês Meteorológico/ (…) Outubro 1910/ Barómetro – Max. Altura 768,9mm em 17/ Min. 753,6mm em 25/ Termómetro – Max. Altura 26,7 em 5/ Min. 11,5 em 14/ Chuva – 96,7 mm em 12 dias/ Grandes chuvas se manifestaram durante o mês, sendo as maiores alturas pluviométricas em 22 (15,2mm), 26 (14,4mm), 27 (19,4mm) e 29 (10,2mm)/ Nebulosidade – Céu limpo ou pouco nublado 7 dias/ Nublado 20 dias/ Encoberto 4 dias/ Vento dominante – SW/ Relâmpagos – em 4, 27 e 29/ Trovões – Em 29/ Trovoada – Em 28”.

In O Ocidente, nº 1148, 20 de Novembro de 1910, p. 264


----------



## fog (3 Out 2010 às 13:42)

A indicação meteorológica de O Ocidente, registando “relâmpagos” no dia 4 de Outubro de 1910, causou-me alguma estranheza. Compulsando as Memórias da Marquesa de Rio Maior, (Branca de Gonta Colaço, Memórias da Marquesa de Rio Maior, Lisboa, Parceria A. M. Pereira, 2005, p. 251), estando à data na sua residência do Largo da Anunciada, há a seguinte referência à madrugada de 4 de Outubro e que passo a transcrever: “ Seriam umas três horas da manhã, acordei com a sensação de que havia forte trovoada e me batia o granizo nas janelas. Não tardei a reconhecer que se tratava de detonações de artilharia. A casa tremia toda”. Não enjeito, portanto, a hipótese de o registo de “relâmpagos” se dever a uma confusão com o “troar” que então se verificava.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Out 2010 às 15:55)

Como conseguiram cartas desse dia?


----------



## martinus (3 Out 2010 às 17:50)

Zapiao disse:


> Como conseguiram o meteograma desse dia?



Neste "site" não há nada que não se consiga. Olhe Zapião, se quiser apontar aí... No dia em que Noé partiu com a barca, estava céu encoberto e chuva forte, e quando regressou estava um dia de sol radioso.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2010 às 00:58)

Desde já os meus agradecimentos pelas colaborações prestadas. Apesar de tudo, 

*Viva à República.*


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2010 às 17:23)

Interessantes contribuições que acabaram por aparecer neste tópico pessoal 


Aqui vão mais umas, a nível europeu nota-se uma grande ausência de dados de Portugal, curiosamente aparece a Horta nos Açores. Desconheço se foi da época, caótica, ou se não tínhamos mesmo nada de mais rotineiro e oficial.






















Zapião, são dados dos chamados modelos de reanálise. Quase tão importante como prever o tempo futuro, usa-se o conhecimento e tecnologia que temos hoje para simular o passado, usando todas as observações que havia disponíveis.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2010 às 20:32)

Entretanto o IM fez uma intervenção sobre este assunto:



> *A Meteorologia e a I República
> *
> De acordo com o Boletim Meteorológico, publicado no Diário do Governo n.º 7, de 13 de Outubro de 1910, no dia 5 de Outubro de 1910, às nove horas da manhã, o céu apresentava-se pouco nublado ou limpo no Continente, com excepção de Lisboa e Sintra, onde o céu esteve nublado. Não ocorreu precipitação e o vento soprava fraco a moderado do quadrante nordeste, exceptuando a costa sul onde o vento soprava do quadrante sueste. A temperatura do ar, observada em Lisboa, era de 18,2ºC.
> 
> ...



Mais em:
 IM
 Boletim Meteorológico (pdf)
 A Meteorologia e a I República


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2010 às 09:31)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto o IM fez uma intervenção sobre este assunto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Simplesmente fantástico


----------



## Zapiao (6 Out 2010 às 19:34)

Percebido colegas


----------

